
Show HN: Lightweight vacuum packed foam camping matress - alexlajeunesse
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/campcomprest/comprest-the-unstoppable-camping-bed-that-charges
======
alexlajeunesse
Hey HN, a guy I went to university with followed through with his idea to make
a better alternative to the current camping mattress options. Incase you don't
want to go to the kickstarter link (unfortunately it's the only product page
he has so far) here's a brief rundown:

\- Compressor is 7.5 x 3.25 x 5.5 in, 2.6 lbs.

\- Foam mattress

\- The vacuum packing takes 2-3 minutes to complete.

I'd love to hear what you all think about it. It looks like he's trying to
raise money for injection moulding to produce a bunch now. I've never worked
with manufacturing personally but from reading blog posts it seems that this
is a difficult part of getting a physical product going.

